# Pontoon boat question



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I am missing several "splash guards" underneath my pontoon boat. Does anyone know what the official name for them are and or where I can order them? They are made out of plastic or some kind of PVC.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Bring me one and we will make them from some aluminum sheet.


----------

